# Trips not appearing in trip history



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I counted two trips that do not appear in my trip history for uber. It's not saying "processing." It's not there at all. Anyone have this issue?


----------



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

I have a trip missing right now.

What I experienced before is that they'll eventually show up, even though it doesn say precessing. Just wait a few hours.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

I have something like that right now. It's Wednesday morning right now. On Monday night, I drove two people from the suburbs into the city via Uber.

The trip does not appear in my trip history earnings. However, it does appear in my trip transactional history.

The app instructions say to wait 48 hours to see if posted. I think I'm being paid for it since it's in my transactional history along with the correct pickup and destination addresses.

Near the end of that ride, I had a ping for the next pax to be picked up after I would drop off these pax. However, the next pax cancelled before I dropped off these pax. That cancellation from the potential pax appears in my trip history alongside a zero for earnings, and that's fine. I have a feeling that cancelled trip caused disruption to my trip history regarding the pax still in my car about to be dropped off.

Maybe I should leave it as it is as it appears through the transactional history that I'll be paid.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I had it happen on a 40 mi ride where it said processing for the longest time then $0.00. I went through help and surprisingly got my $ in like 30 minutes.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I had that also. Contacted Uber and they said I could see all trips by going to website vs app. Sure enough the missing trips did show up there.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

I had that happen too and it shows up eventually but since Uber is a shady company you never know, so it's best to keep some time of written record on the ride just in case.


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

Click on the earning > earnings this week , and it should be under the daily trips. But some won't show up under transaction history. It looks like the one that don't rate you 5 stars won't show up there.


----------

